#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Aspen hysys 8.0

## frappo777

Hi i'm a fresh chemical engineer and i'm going to use aspen hysys 8.0 to accomplish my job. Can you indicate me some sourcefull tutorial or give me tips and tricks about this complex software please!

See More: Aspen hysys 8.0

----------


## msi_msi2002

follow Hysys tutorial it is excellent and it will help you, you can find it in the manual

----------

